# Autopilot V2 ignition source



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Working on an autopilot V2 system on my MK6 GTI...what do you guys recommend for the ignition source?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

rear 12v source. use the one in the hatch


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

sciroccojoe said:


> rear 12v source. use the one in the hatch


 Done deal. Thank you.


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

test that connection with a multimeter and make sure it has 12v power while cranking. If not, disregard that location and find another.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you can use the ECM fuse inside the fuse box if I am correct I have heard people using that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

xxscaxx said:


> test that connection with a multimeter and make sure it has 12v power while cranking. If not, disregard that location and find another.


 ^^^x2. The source needs to stay on while engine is cranking


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^x2. The source needs to stay on while engine is cranking


 wonder who told me that  You made me sound smart Jeremy, lol


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

ECM fuse #10 i believe. Its a true ignition source. 
edit: just saw MKVI, not sure if its the same fuse, or same setup.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

I hooked it up to the 12v source in the trunk. Ran it and seems to be working fine, however bags aren't installed yet.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> I hooked it up to the 12v source in the trunk. Ran it and seems to be working fine, however bags aren't installed yet.


 just makes sure the controller stays on from the accessory position through to the ignition:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a brand new v2 that went out if whack in me and [email protected] believed it may have had something to do with it not being on a true ignition source turning on web key went in off while starting then coming right back on. So I got a new manifold found a true 12v source and no issues since. I don't know if that caused it or what because I have never heard anything back from them. Jut look into your fuse panel for ECM fuse that's a true 12v until key is removed.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

sciroccojoe said:


> rear 12v source. use the one in the hatch


 This one did not work for me in my mkvi GTI. It did not have constant power while cranking


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

choey said:


> This one did not work for me in my mkvi GTI. It did not have constant power while cranking


 I know for the mkiv it the light dims in the trunk


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

choey said:


> This one did not work for me in my mkvi GTI. It did not have constant power while cranking


 i believe the trunk source is only good if he car is equipped with kessy


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Trunk source didn't work.


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

sciroccojoe said:


> i believe the trunk source is only good if he car is equipped with kessy


 I'm in the middle of installing a V2 kit on a mk6 w/ kessy and used the rear 12v in the trunk and it ran fine. I'll get more info after the install. Does anyone know of another ignition source in the bay where the fuse box is? I already checked under the dash really quiclky with no luck.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Look in you manual find the fuse for ECM or similar and that has to be 12 volt simple.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

How's adding a fuse work? I've read that there is a slot where you can add one?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^x2. The source needs to stay on while engine is cranking


 Which is...?


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)

a little refresh....

what ignition source would be the best for passat 3B 1998??

thank you


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

You're going to have to just keep trying until you get one that works exactly the way you want, unless someone else has happened to V2 that exact same car (down to the year, motor, transmision combo -- otherwise the fuse boxes will be different.)


I borrowed the light out of one of my gauges to test with, and it took a good 20 minutes of hunting, wife in the driver seat turning the car on and off, and then starting it on occasion.

For a 2012 Kessy Golf R, it's the upper row of the small fuses that's exact line condition you want -- your results WILL vary.


----------



## camKG (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't most people use the fuel pump fuse (with most cars and varying models) because it keeps the power during cranking?


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)

So I need to find nice 12V source, that stays stable while a car is cranking, right? Thanks gentleman.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

sedivakk said:


> So I need to find nice 12V source, that stays stable while a car is cranking, right? Thanks gentleman.


That is correct. The source needs to stay hot through the complete ignition cycle.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

while we are on the subject, I'm about to wire up my v2 setup in a mkv R32. my battery is in the trunk, whats the best place to wire ignition wire? somewhere in the distribution box?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I ran mine off the rear wiper fuse using an add a circuit from autozone. Full power while cranking and never an issue. I have an a3 so is assume it would be similar to your mk5.


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the fuel pump fuse for accessory power to the controller because the fuel pump primes as soon as you put the key in the ignition and then turns off so your air management system including the compressor blip on/off with the pump then cycle back on as you turn the ignition. Or maybe I don't have it wired right... Either way, probably gonna move the power source to the stereo or something.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Black wire, yellow stripe. Driver side rear hatch of GTI on MK3. This is old, but in case somebody needs it.


----------

